# Looking for a Furry Dating Service



## Bellini Tabloid (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm aware of pounced.org, but Im trying to get myself out there. Is there anymore sites similar like this for furries?


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Jul 5, 2009)

I was kinda wonderin the same thing. 

*Are *there anymore sites similar like this for furries


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 5, 2009)

You're never going to find true happiness or your perfect partner, so get used to it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 5, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> You're never going to find true happiness or your perfect partner, so get used to it.


cause we know those dont exist, doesnt mean one shouldnt find someone to be with


----------



## Attaman (Jul 5, 2009)

Try regular dating sites?  Last I recall, Furries weren't forced to proliferate with other Furries.  About as much variation between Furries & Non-Furries as there is within the Furry Fandom / Hobby.

Beyond this, the only thing I can think of is lurking the Furspace (or whatever the name is for the Furry Myspace / Facebook equivalent) for people you think might be interested in you.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> You're never going to find true happiness or your perfect partner, so get used to it.



Such a downer man. x3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 5, 2009)

I agree with Attaman, try normal dating sites aswell, or just get out of the house more? o.o


----------



## Aden (Jul 5, 2009)

I know of one, but the offer expires today. I believe it's called "Anthrocon".


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 5, 2009)

Aden said:


> I know of one, but the offer expires today. I believe it's called "Anthrocon".



Thats a furmeet, not a dateing site >.>


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm in a good mood today and I don't feel like acting like an ass.

http://furspace.com/


----------



## Aden (Jul 5, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Thats a furmeet, not a dateing site >.>



Same thing.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 5, 2009)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> I'm in a good mood today and I don't feel like acting like an ass.
> 
> http://furspace.com/



And here I was expecting that to be a false link. 

On a completely unrelated note, try http://www.google.com/.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 5, 2009)

In fact, if I were to go and exclusively date furries, I'd rather go to Anthrocon because I know what I'm getting. Rather than on Pounced where I could be meeting someone who is some fat 50 year old guy living in his mother's basement.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Jul 5, 2009)

I hate to say unless your gay, stay clear of pounced. If I had to guess somewhere between 70 to 90% of the listings are looking for gay hookups. I wish I knew of another site as well.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 5, 2009)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> In fact, if I were to go and exclusively date furries, I'd rather go to Anthrocon because I know what I'm getting. Rather than on Pounced where I could be meeting someone who is some fat 50 year old guy living in his mother's basement.




says the guy who's avatar is pedobear...

I second this. spend the $250 to fly to anthrocon and meet people.
otherwise you'll spend $250+ on flying out to visit a person you probably wont get along with.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Jul 5, 2009)

I was just on yiffstar and they just added a personals section. I was thinking of trying them myself.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 5, 2009)

yiffytimesnews said:


> I was just on yiffstar and they just added a personals section. I was thinking of trying them myself.



FREE RAPE WITH EVERY MEETUP


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 5, 2009)

Why would anyone ever want to date a furry

Even another furry


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> FREE RAPE WITH EVERY MEETUP



I might have a one night stand or date, or get raped.


Either way,




I win.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 5, 2009)

You mean that the entire furry fandom isn't just one giant, pathetic dating site?


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes, because once one fat fuck see's the other, erections begin die.



Online chatting/yiffing/wishing is all that occurs.


----------



## Amino (Jul 6, 2009)

Ark said:


> I'm aware of pounced.org, but Im trying to get myself out there. Is there anymore sites similar like this for furries?



http://www.meganslaw.ca.gov/

Try this


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 6, 2009)

Sam said:


> I might have a one night stand or date, or get raped.
> 
> 
> Either way,
> ...



This is the best-dating related post ever.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 6, 2009)

If you're a furry you're going to die alone and unloved, that's inevitable. Rather than wasting time searching for love you could never possibly hope to find you should find something useful to do that socially functional people don't have time for. That way you're miserable, lonely life still does some good for someone :V .


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 6, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> If you're a furry you're going to die alone and unloved, that's inevitable. Rather than wasting time searching for love you could never possibly hope to find you should find something useful to do that socially functional people don't have time for. That way you're miserable, lonely life still does some good for someone :V .



Like suicide! :V


----------



## CBtheLombax (Jul 6, 2009)

Damn I came to this forum in hope to find me a nice fur girl... Instead its a bunch of guys... Damn what happened here... lolz B-)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 6, 2009)

Goddamnit FAF


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Jul 6, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I agree with Attaman, try normal dating sites aswell, or just get out of the house more? o.o



Easier said, then done my friend. Where I live, u won't find any gay man in the vacinity of this shit town; I would have better luck at the highschool >.> 

Now if I moved to Orlando, then I'm good to go, but I'm not there yet :C



Whitenoise said:


> If you're a furry you're going to die alone and unloved, that's inevitable. Rather than wasting time searching for love you could never possibly hope to find you should find something useful to do that socially functional people don't have time for. That way you're miserable, lonely life still does some good for someone :V .



Awwww... You know we love you Whitenoise =3

@Attaman: Thanks for the input, I gotta better chance with a regular dating service. Pounced.org is starting t scare me ._.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 6, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Why would anyone ever want to date a furry
> 
> Even another furry



I know right? Been there done that. Twice. NO THX.


----------



## KitVolpe (Jul 6, 2009)

"Now to the unmarried and the widows I say: It is good for them to stay unmarried, as I am." 1 Corin 7:8
But in seriousness, I found a wonderful girlfriend without explicitly looking for a furry. In fact, I didn't even seek her as a girlfriend at first. I just happened to find someone so compatible, including that she is a furry at heart too.
"And so the fox fell in love with the wolf..."
My advice to you, and to all others seeking a date, is to not try too hard. If you look hard, you'll find lots more dates, but far fewer of any quality. Relax. Play it by ear. Meet people (conventions, mutual friends, what have you), but don't go into it with the intent of dating right off the bat. Let it happen naturally. Might take a while, but it'll be worth it.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 6, 2009)

greg-the-fox said:


> I know right? Been there done that. Twice. NO THX.



Agreed. I've dated two.


Fuck that. Never again.


----------



## agshepherd (Jul 6, 2009)

Dude you guys are so nice and uplifting. -_-; You cant be more discouraged can you? As a straight, single, furry female - I was flooded with responses from Pounced, so you cant say its ONLY for gay hook ups. Unfortunately most of my responses either came from people too old for me (Im 22) or others I just found to be creepy in one way or another. That being said I *WISH* there was another furry dating site other than pounced.org but there isnt one that I know of. 

Maybe someone should start a thread in the forum some where? LoL

Also just because you're furry does not mean you're incapable of a normal healthy life and relationship. I will admit some furries may mainstream better than others, but lets not speak in absolutes and crush everyones souls.


----------



## Meeew (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm in a straight relationship with another furry, I have yet to see any distinct drawbacks. 

Maybe all the bitter lonely people on this forum should refrain from giving advice.


----------



## Kilre (Jul 6, 2009)

The thought of furries breeding scares me shitless.


----------



## agshepherd (Jul 6, 2009)

Kilre said:


> The thought of furries breeding scares me shitless.




ROFL. Who says you have to necessarily breed? XDD I have no desire for children in the slightest.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 7, 2009)

agshepherd said:


> ROFL. Who says you have to necessarily breed? XDD I have no desire for children in the slightest.



Be sure to double up.

In fact, use the whole box.

And birth control.


----------



## Linko_16 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Cut out her uterus before you even start.*


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 7, 2009)

Use a diaphragm AND a cervical cap.


----------



## Amino (Jul 7, 2009)

Meeew said:


> I'm in a straight relationship with another furry, I have yet to see any distinct drawbacks.
> 
> Maybe all the bitter lonely people on this forum should refrain from giving advice.


Then the forum would be empty.
hurr durr.


----------



## Britmike (Jul 7, 2009)

Ark said:


> Easier said, then done my friend. Where I live, u won't find any gay man in the vacinity of this shit town; I would have better luck at the highschool >.>
> 
> Now if I moved to Orlando, then I'm good to go, but I'm not there yet :C



Wow, I found guys all over Florida when I headed down there earlier this year. Are you sure you're looking hard enough? I didn't find any furries, but I found a pretty good amount of gay men.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 7, 2009)

agshepherd said:


> Dude you guys are so nice and uplifting. -_-; You cant be more discouraged can you? As a straight, single, furry female - I was flooded with responses from Pounced, so you cant say its ONLY for gay hook ups. Unfortunately most of my responses either came from people too old for me (Im 22) or others I just found to be creepy in one way or another. That being said I *WISH* there was another furry dating site other than pounced.org but there isnt one that I know of.



You won't have better luck anywhere else, there's a reason most straight, female furries your age are married, or at least in a very serious relationship. Once they realize how few and far between socially functional male furries are they latch on to the first one they encounter. Honestly if you want something other than a smelly porno creep your best bet is to look outside the fandom :V .


----------



## KrystalsLover (Jul 7, 2009)

sausage fest in here...except only one girl...XD...


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 7, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> You won't have better luck anywhere else, there's a reason most straight, female furries your age are married, or at least in a very serious relationship. Once they realize how few and far between socially functional male furries are they latch on to the first one they encounter. Honestly if you want something other than a smelly porno creep your best bet is to look outside the fandom :V .



In my experience, furry females just as fucked up as the males are, sometimes even more so. :V


----------



## Aden (Jul 7, 2009)

KrystalsLover said:


> sausage fest in here...except only one girl...XD...



*reads your sig, user title*

...Ever stop to think that females shy away from us because of people like yourself?


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Jul 7, 2009)

Britmike said:


> Wow, I found guys all over Florida when I headed down there earlier this year. Are you sure you're looking hard enough? I didn't find any furries, but I found a pretty good amount of gay men.



I know theres a lot, but I live in a small town in Polk County (POLK COUNTY!!!). So I guess its more of where do I look, I don't want to pick up a straight guy on accident XD


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 7, 2009)

Ark said:


> I know theres a lot, but I live in a small town in Polk County (POLK COUNTY!!!). So I guess its more of where do I look, I don't want to pick up a straight guy on accident XD



That would be bad.


----------



## Shino (Jul 7, 2009)

Yeah, I've never been one for online dating sites, furry or not. Hell, all 7 of the pounced ads for my area are either "yiff me" or "want a toy". I'll pass.

Still, I wouldn't mind making a life with another furry like me (i.e. not insane). I've already got my eye on someone, but we don't see each other very often.

Uh... back on topic: yeah, I'd feel a lot safer at a con or something. At least you know what you're getting.


----------



## webkilla (Jul 7, 2009)

here's how to get yourself a girl:

1) go outside, get a lil sun, doesn't have to be much, opening up on the blinds on your windows help as well

2) clean up your act. hygiene is your friend, a haircut, a shave, clean clothes - maybe start going to the gym?

that T-shirt saying "I yiff on first date"? You're not going to wear that. That ton of plushies you got on your bed? if you're over 20, then they go in the closet or somewhere else. Its the plushies or the ladies - you choose.

3) GO FORTH into the nightlife - find a bar - or whatever - just sit and have a coke, no need to get drunk, just look around, see whats happening.

if that place doesn't suit you or appear to have anything to offer, find someplace else, rinse and repeat.

4) when you do find a lady that seems open to conversation, depending on the location, open up with buying a drink and casual conversation.

DO. NOT. MENTION. ANY. HINT. OF. FURRY. BULLSHIT. AT. ANY. TIME.

if she reciprocates, that is, sticks around and chats, maybe dance a bit if its a club. at this point people skills may or may not be needed - but try to find a common topic of interest to talk about, anything to avoid awkward silency, but at the same time dont force it. this is the really hard part... so dont be disapointed if you fail.

that said, then you dont have to bar-crawl or go to fancy clubs to find women - sometimes you have to let them come to you. Case in point, the old proverb:

"you will never find what you seek untill you stop looking"

local community or activity centers are good for this - depending on where you live and what they have to offer. think of it both as improving what you have to offer, showing willingness to improve yourself (and thus make yourself more attractive) as well as going to places where you might just accidentally meet someone with the same goals/interests as you.

A class in basic cooking is good for this, as men who can cook delicious will quickly learn that women too can have a path to their heart going via their stomach. I know this for a fact.

alternatly language classes, or whatever else you can think of. Look at the movie "Yes man" as a.... somewhat extreme way of reaching out. everything in moderation.


hope this helps.

oh, and did i mention: you can use online dating services, of course, but my experience says that you'll have a 99.99% chance of failure/rejection/no response - so the best tactic there is to carpet bomb any women you find on such a service you find attractive, and then focus on the one out of the million that answer. also, DO NOT simply copy-pasta one single message to all of them. read their profile, write a personal message 'selling yourself' (mention that you're good at cooking, take those classes or something!)

and again, no furry anything on the dating site. also, a word of 'warning' so to say: the older the women on the site you approach, the more likely (depending on what kind of site you're on of course) they are to be looking for a long term relationship, and not just a quick fuck.


----------



## Shino (Jul 7, 2009)

*laughs*

I'm sorry, that's good advice, it really is, but I can't take it seriously coming from someone who's tagline is "Latex LARPer". Besides, you make two assumptions that may or may not be true: that the OP is straight, and that the OP is looking for a non-furry.


----------



## Shaard (Jul 7, 2009)

Shino said:


> *laughs*
> 
> I'm sorry, that's good advice, it really is, but I can't take it seriously coming from someone who's tagline is "Latex LARPer". Besides, you make two assumptions that may or may not be true: that the OP is straight, and that the OP is looking for a non-furry.



I agree, true, and true.


----------



## GraemeLion (Jul 7, 2009)

The only girls in Furry that I've seen are already married or drawing the gayporns.

It's a gay fandom.  You're going to have to accept that.  The pool is decidedly thin for straight people.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 7, 2009)

redcard said:


> The only girls in Furry that I've seen are already married or drawing the gayporns.


COUGH COUGH :V


----------



## GraemeLion (Jul 7, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> COUGH COUGH :V



Wha? 

It's mostly true.  I'm just sayin, and without trying to be mean, the breeder to non-breeder ratio is pretty low in Furry.

Not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 7, 2009)

redcard said:


> Wha?
> 
> It's mostly true.  I'm just sayin, and without trying to be mean, the breeder to non-breeder ratio is pretty low in Furry.
> 
> Not that there's anything wrong with that...


I guess I'm just an exception :V


----------



## GraemeLion (Jul 7, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I guess I'm just an exception :V



Hee 

Well, goodnews, someone's looking for a date. *points upwards..*


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey, I'm a girl, AND I'm a terrible artist.
I'm not dating a Furry, but...I'm dating...a very wonderful boy. Sorry.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 7, 2009)

redcard said:


> Hee
> 
> Well, goodnews, someone's looking for a date. *points upwards..*


Eh, I've got too many people I enjoy flirting with :V


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 7, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> COUGH COUGH :V



Be quiet and go back to the lesbian corner.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 7, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Be quiet and go back to the lesbian corner.


I'M BI DAMMIT >:[


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 8, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I'M BI DAMMIT >:[



You're also jailbait, stop trying to get everyone V& Shenzi :V .

Also don't some people already own you or something?


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 8, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I'M BI DAMMIT >:[



I'm sorry, I forgot, you like both women _and_ little girls :V !


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 8, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Why would anyone ever want to date a furry
> 
> Even another furry




Too true.




More seriously, I see no value to exclusively limiting yourself to other furs in which to seek some level of romantic companionship. Unfortunately, pounced is your best bet for a dedicated furry dating site, but with the right mindset you can turn any website into a furry dating site.


----------



## Aden (Jul 8, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> Unfortunately, pounced is your best bet for a dedicated furry dating site, but with the right *horribly wrong* mindset you can turn any website into a furry dating site.



fixt


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 8, 2009)

Aden said:


> fixt




Right, depraved... it's all a matter of perspective and unnerving ideal.


----------



## agshepherd (Jul 8, 2009)

And still this thread is still so negative -_-;

I know furries who juggle a REAL life and a furry life must exist, I cant be the only one. So I think they're out there its just hard to weed them out. :X 

Also: If I saw a normal guy with plushies all over his bed I would squee with cute and happy, so those dont need to go in the closet. XD


----------



## Shino (Jul 8, 2009)

agshepherd said:


> I know furries who juggle a REAL life and a furry life must exist...


 They do, but those few quickly get lost in the waves of those that you do _not_ want to make a life with... that, and the fair majority (like myself) aren't looking for a _girl_...

Still, I wish you luck. You'll need it.


----------



## agshepherd (Jul 8, 2009)

LoL Thanks XD


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 8, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> You're also jailbait, stop trying to get everyone V& Shenzi :V .
> 
> Also don't some people already own you or something?


They did, but now I'm on my own :[


David M. Awesome said:


> I'm sorry, I forgot, you like both women _and_ little girls :V !


And girly boys. Don't forget that. :V


----------



## Kilre (Jul 8, 2009)

agshepherd said:


> I know furries who juggle a *REAL life* and a *furry life* must exist



Does not compute. There is only "real life".


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 8, 2009)

Kilre said:


> Does not compute. There is only "real life".



Agreed.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 9, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> They did, but now I'm on my own :[



Oh, sorry. I am out of the loop :V .


----------



## HoneyPup (Jul 9, 2009)

Meeew said:


> I'm in a straight relationship with another furry, I have yet to see any distinct drawbacks.
> 
> Maybe all the bitter lonely people on this forum should refrain from giving advice.


Agreed.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 9, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Oh, sorry. I am out of the loop :V .


It was a fairly recent occurrence T.T


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 9, 2009)

Meeew said:


> I'm in a straight relationship with another furry,* I have yet to see any distinct drawbacks*.
> 
> Maybe all the bitter lonely people on this forum should refrain from giving advice.



You will when you meet in person for the first time and find out she's actually a 300lb middle aged dude with a bald spot, a pony tail and a diaper fetish :V .



Shenzebo said:


> It was a fairly recent occurrence T.T



I am saddened by this development, wish I could offer a hug as I suck at verbal consolation  .


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 9, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> I am saddened by this development, wish I could offer a hug as I suck at verbal consolation  .


I'll get over it.

With porn.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 9, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I'll get over it.
> 
> With porn.



Indeed, porn heals all wounds :V .


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 9, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> And girly boys.



Disgusting.


----------



## obliquebetty (Jul 9, 2009)

well golly, this thread went to shit fast.
my opinion: you don't have to date someone else who is a furry. it's not that big a deal when it comes to the relationship as a whole. also, it's easier to just go on regular dating sites, or, y'know, get out more.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 9, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Indeed, porn heals all wounds :V .


Agreed. That and beer.


David M. Awesome said:


> Disgusting.


<3


----------



## pheonix (Jul 9, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Agreed. That and *beer*.
> 
> <3



Obligatory beer is awesome post. <3


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 9, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Obligatory beer is awesome post. <3


With beer and porn, who needs furry dating sites? :3


----------



## pheonix (Jul 9, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> With beer and porn, who needs furry dating sites? :3



I can't think of better logic myself. :3


----------



## Chuong Cho Soi (Jul 9, 2009)

I never heard of a furry dating service in my entire life before. This is new to me.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 9, 2009)

Chuong Cho Soi said:


> I never heard of a furry dating service in my entire life before. This is new to me.


 Maybe that's because your life has no purpose and needs to be ended?


----------



## Reitsuki (Jul 10, 2009)

I wasn't aware of any furry dating sites, either. Than again... I have never tried seeking one...


----------



## Arcane hollow (Sep 4, 2009)

Rofl, Epic topic....


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 4, 2009)

Arcane hollow said:


> Rofl, Epic topic....



You necro'd this old thread that's been dead for months, just to say this shit?

God almighty -.-


----------



## Arcane hollow (Sep 4, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> *God almighty* -.-



That i am!


----------



## pheonix (Sep 4, 2009)

Arcane hollow said:


> That i am!



dude. Not cool you necrophiliac. ]:<


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Oct 26, 2009)

I would like to see a furry dating service as well.

Does this work


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 26, 2009)

Arcane hollow said:


> That i am!



No, you obviously have lots of spare time if you go digging through the umpteen pages of threads to dig up age old threads instead of using what little common sense you have to stay up to date.


----------

